# New York Knicks players receive zero votes in balloting for NBA's All-Defensive teams



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> BOSTON - The notion that the Knicks are among the NBA's weaker defensive teams isn't just a media creation or an urban legend created by basketball fans.
> 
> It is something every NBA coach apparently believes as well.
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/2011/05/10/2011-05-10_new_york_knicks_players_receive_zero_votes_in_balloting_for_nbas_alldefensive_te.html

Shocker.


----------

